# craftsman router no. 315.17491 problem



## frank filasto (Oct 10, 2010)

I was becomming familiar with my router by routing several test cases. The next time I put the bit in it would not start. This router has a shaft locking switch that allows you to only use one wrench to tighten the Collet nut. After the bit is in tight you move the mechanical switch to the relase position so the shaft can rotate. I did this and the unit had no power to it. I finally took it off the router table and took apart the trigger mechanism . It looked fine . There were no loose wires and the router has been barly used. I checked if the saft was free when the switch was in the release position and it turned freely. I played again with the shaft locking swith/locking and unlocking and low and behold the router fired up fine. My question is : is ther a electrical cut off in this shaft locking switch that my keep the power off even if the mechanical swith is set to unlock and the shaft is free to turn ? If so how do prevent this from happening again ? Thanks Frank


----------



## wcpalmer (Aug 21, 2010)

Frank,

One of the Routers I own happens to be the model you have. And there is an internal interlock switch in the top of the router. This switch prevents the router motor from running when the it is in the locked position. The motor will only run when the locking lever is fully in the unlocked position. 

The switch was out in to prevent damage to motor. If an electic motor is energized with is shaft locked the electric current in the winding will exceed the current rating of the winding wire and melt the insulation off the winding wire and could even ignite into a flame. 

Since you were using the router in a router table, some saw dust in falling down through the router probably getting into this switch preventing it from running. The best way to prevent it from happening is to use compressed air and blow out the router after use. This is a common problem with many routers when they are used in a Router table. 

Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

If they sit around sometimes they will not fire up, when you insert the bit and lock it in place give it a little turn, a time or two and blow out the dust from time to time that helps..


http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...-Parts/Model-31517491/0247/0740000?pathTaken=


==========



frank filasto said:


> I was becomming familiar with my router by routing several test cases. The next time I put the bit in it would not start. This router has a shaft locking switch that allows you to only use one wrench to tighten the Collet nut. After the bit is in tight you move the mechanical switch to the relase position so the shaft can rotate. I did this and the unit had no power to it. I finally took it off the router table and took apart the trigger mechanism . It looked fine . There were no loose wires and the router has been barly used. I checked if the saft was free when the switch was in the release position and it turned freely. I played again with the shaft locking swith/locking and unlocking and low and behold the router fired up fine. My question is : is ther a electrical cut off in this shaft locking switch that my keep the power off even if the mechanical swith is set to unlock and the shaft is free to turn ? If so how do prevent this from happening again ? Thanks Frank


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

